# Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2007)

*Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Wortspielkinder wie ich können sich kaum eine Abstraktion oder Zweideutigkeit verkneifen. Die deutsche Sprache fährt mannigfaltige Optionen zum Jonglieren auf, die wir stellenweise auch im Heft durchscheinen lassen. Nun, werte Leser, was ist eure Meinung: Steht ihr mehr auf die eindeutigen (Zwischen-)Überschriften, oder findet ihr Gefallen an den genannten "Experimenten"? Blättert doch einfach mal die letzten Ausgaben durch und gebt Feedback. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Hm, sowas wie Mehr Platz für P0rns wie es die Kollegen von PC Action irgendwann mal zum Thema M$ Homeserver taten?


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Für ein Magazin mit Sachinhalten halte ich objektive und präzise Überschriften für besser. Auch fällt die Orientierung leichter, wenn man mal was sucht, was bei mir häufiger vorkommt.

Zweideutigkeiten und Abstraktionen passen besser in die Bücher, die im Deutschunterricht an der Tagesordnung stehen. Wenngleich ich sagen muss, dass solche Überschriften zu "Spassthemen" durchaus passen und den Humor weitertragen oder abrunden könnten

Als Beispiel nehme ich da mal Ausgabe 12/2007 - Tuning: UT-3-Demo - Rubrik Spiele Seite 80:

Die Überschriften sagen mir da klar und deutlich was im Fließtext zu lesen ist.
Benchmark-Analyse: Analyse und Interpretation der Benchmarks

wenn da jetzt sowas wie "Bilderjagd" (schnell mal was ausgedacht) stehen würde, wüsste ich nicht was genau damit gemeint ist: Benchmarks, High-Res-Bilder oder sonstwas

Oder nächste Überschrift statt "Keine Kantenglättung" > "Eckige 9mm"

Natürlich gilt das gleiche auch für die Nächsthöhere Stufe von Zwischenüberschriften > Themenüberschriften


----------



## Piy (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

zumindest im internet sind spezielle überschriften fast schon ein muss, man kann ja nicht jeden kram lesen und wenn alle nur "g92" als überschrift haben, dann liest das nur ein kleiner teil. wenn man aber z.b. "die schwerkraft schlägt wieder zu!" zu lesen bekommt, weiß zwar keiner, worums geht, aber es zieht aufmerksamkeit. man sollte einen kompromiss finden.

da in einer zeitschrift nur eine sehr begrenzte anzahl an artikeln sind, lese ich sowieso 95-100%, daher sind die überschriften unwichtiger, aber je lustiger, desto besser  



allerdings nicht auf krampf immer etwas abstraktes finden wollen, auf jeder seite nur flache späße sind extrem nervig


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Für ein Magazin mit Sachinhalten halte ich objektive und präzise Überschriften für besser. Auch fällt die Orientierung leichter, wenn man mal was sucht, was bei mir häufiger vorkommt.
> 
> Zweideutigkeiten und Abstraktionen passen besser in die Bücher, die im Deutschunterricht an der Tagesordnung stehen. Wenngleich ich sagen muss, dass solche Überschriften zu "Spassthemen" durchaus passen und den Humor weitertragen oder abrunden könnten
> 
> ...



*anschließ*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hm, sowas wie Mehr Platz für P0rns wie es die Kollegen von PC Action irgendwann mal zum Thema M$ Homeserver taten?



Nein, mit Niveau, etwa "Kernspaltung" (Multithreading-Fähigkeit), "Krieg der Kerne", oder ähnlich. Die beiden fielen mir spontan ein, weil das Thema immer aktuell ist. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Eiche (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

bleibt lieber normal oder leicht zweideutig ,macht nicht solche Sachen wie die der PC Action das würde euch bestimmt viele Leser kosten.


----------



## rob21 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Leser wohl nicht, eher Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Ich muss mich zeffer anschließen, wenn ich lachen will lese ich die PC Action, die machen das wunderbar. Da muss ich mich manchmal kringeln vor lachen. 
Bei mir habt ihr seit je her einen ernsteren und etwas seriöseren Ruf weg. Ich würde jetz nicht auf biegen und brechen eine PC Action Hardware aus eurer Zeitschrift machen. Macht so weiter wie bisher und wenn mal ein Wortspiel oder sowas in die Überschrift passt dann machts das halt ryan <-schlechtes Wortspiel 
Wie gesagt es gibt die PC Action und da braucht man nicht ein 2. lustiges Pferd im Stall 

Anmerkung an mein Text: Ich wollte damit nicht ausdrücken, dass die Jungs von PC Action schlechte und unsachgemäße Arbeit machen. Es wirkt nur bei denen nicht so Ernst, die Artikel sind trotzdem sehr gut und informativ und darauf kommt es ja an.


----------



## kmf (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Kreative Überschriften  eure Meinung?*

Solang das keine Auswüchse annimmt, finde ich die Sache gar nicht schlecht. Muss ned immer alles so bierernst formuliert werden. In der aktuellen PCGH sind mir solche Wortspielchen gar nicht aufgefallen. 

Nur die Wahnsinnsplatte von Samsung mit sagenhaften 932 Tibyte ...


----------

